# correct it if you can



## kickyourass

It has been a critical issue in Turkey's agenda to provide better health and medical facilities to its people. While we grow accustomed to wait on lines to receive treatment and careless attitude of hospital staff, some unusual incidents as impairing the organ which was in a good state. What are my suggestions to refine such a poor health service are as following: raising doctor's salaries, increasing the number of hospitals and making drugs cheaper.


----------



## kickyourass

yardımcı olabilecek kimse yok mu essay yazmaya çalışıyorum herhalde hiç essay gibi de durmuyo


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba,

Şurada ne demek istediğini tam anlayamadım çünkü arada eksik bir bölüm var:

While we grow accustomed to wait on lines to receive treatment and careless attitude of hospital staff, some unusual incidents as impairing the organ which was in a good state.

Birinci cümlenin ana cümlesi yok, ikinci kısım da bir cümle değil çünkü yüklem yok. Tam olarak ne yazmak ve nasıl yazmak istediğini söyleyebilir misin?


----------



## shafaq

...to its people yerine "for the people" ,  wait on lines  yerine "wait in queues" ,  careless attitude of hospital staff yerine "mistreatment of patients by by (hosp) staff ..." ,  some unusual incidents as yerine "many terrible incidents like",  impairing the organ which was in a good state yerine "impairing a patient's healthy organ" kullanarak daha akıcı profesyonel görünümlü kılabilirsin sanıyorum. Son cümleyi de " My suggestions to remedy suchlike poor health services are as following (listed below): to raise ... , to increase.... , ..  and lower the drug prices." şeklinde öneririm. Benim kafam böyle bastı bu sefer...


----------



## kickyourass

cümlenin sonuna ''has also been experienced(or witnessed)'' gibi bir şey yazmayı unutmuşum dediğin gibi.


----------



## kickyourass

Şu şekilde demek istediğimi rewrite edebilirim Revontuli
    Tedavi edilebilmek için kuyruklarda beklemeye alıştırılmışken, hastaneye gitmeden öncekinden daha sıhhati bozuk bir şekilde çıkmak gibi çok vahim durumlara da şahit olundu.


----------



## Rallino

kickyourass said:


> *What are my suggestions to refine such a poor health service are as following:*



Hem soru kalıbına benziyor hem de düz cümle gibi olmuş. Şöyle düzeltebilirsin:

Ya okuyucunun dilinden soru sorar gibi:

"What are my suggestions to refine such a poor health service?"

ya da "benim tavsiyelerim şunlardır" anlamında düz cümle şeklinde:

"My suggestions to refine such a poor health service are as following:"


----------

